# items for sale or trade



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Sale List 

HELLO ALL, RON L HERE - SERE SURPLUS WITH MORE SURPLUS and GUN Parts FOR SALE or Trade? 
:walk:
U.S.G.I. 1Qt canteen bottle, black, 1976, asking $8.00, 1 only


U.S.G.I. Decon whipes water proof box, asking $5.00, 1 only



USGI Extra Large Black Issue web belt, Like new, asking $18.00, 1 only


U.S.G.I. MESS KIT KNIFE, 1944 MARKED GREAT CONDITION FOR AGE, ASKING $12.00



U.S.G.I. ANGLE HEAD LITE 2 D CELL MODEL, GREAT CONDITION, ASKING $20.00, 1 ONLY


U.S.G.I. P-38 CAN OPENERS, NEW ISSUED, ZINK PLATED NAVY ISSUES FOR RUST PREVENTION, ASKING $2.00 EACH,


U.S.G.I. EMERGENCY FISHING KIT, ISSUED TO PILOTS AS OTHER SURV GEAR, 1 ONLY, ASKING $4.00



All items sold From WV and require additional $ for shipping, trades accepted on Most items, ask!

Some Trade items I am looking for are:

40MM GAS MASK FILTERS US OR FORIEGN

Quality 22 LR ammo, Plated and HP especially, want standard an high Velocity like CCI Mini Mag and stinger rnds

308 WIN/7.62X51 MM RIFLE AMMO

45 acp ammo

9MM Luger ammo

Scrap Silver and Gold coins

Surplus USGI/Foriegn Surplus

AK mags 20/30/40 rnd

Cutlery, Knives, Multi-tools, 

Gunsmithng screw driver set

Ask, maybe we work a deal?


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. 1 QT CANTEEN CUP WW2 DATED 12.00 EACH HAVE 2, NEWER TYPE CANTEEN CUP WIRE HANDLES, ASKING $10.00 EACH HAVE 5


U.S.G.I. M-16 MAG POUCH, EXCELLENT CONDITION, ASKING $7.50 each, have 5


U.S.G.I. Chem Lites small asking $1.00 each have 2


U.S.G.I. WEB BELTS IN MEDIUM, BRASS AND PLASTIC ASKING $12,00 MEDIUM


U.S.G.I. HELMET PAD SET COMPLETE, ASKING $15.00


U.S.G.I. WEB ASSEMBLY FOR HELMET, ASGING $5.00 EACH, HAVE 3


U.S.G.I. Helmet bands with Luminecent "Cats Eyes", asking $2.00 each have 1


U.S.G.I. BODY ARMOR PANNEL COVERS, ASKING $12,00.00


U.S.G.I. Waterproof match case and matches,. as new, asking $3.50 each have 3


U.S.G.I. 1 Quart canteen Cap, used, asking $3.50


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. SMALL CANVAS STRAPS AS NEW, ASKING $5.OO EACH, HAVE 2


U.S.G.I. Sleeping bag zipper new old stock, very hard to find, 1 only, asking $12.00


U.S.G.I. Helmet Sweat band as new ing $12.00 each, have 2


U.S.G.I. LARGE SECURING BUCKLES, ASKING $5.00 EACH


U.S.G.I. D RINGS FOR EQ REPAIRS SET OF 3 FOR 4.00, HAVE MANY, USED GOOD CONDITION


U.S.G.I. ALICE bACK kIDNEY PAD, USED GOOD CONDTION, ASKING $8.50 EACH, HAVE 5


U.S.G.I. PANTS BLOSERS, NEW IN PACK, ASKING $5.00 EACH, HAVE 2 SETS


Swiss Canteen, with integral cup, no cover, asking $15.00 each, have 3


Gerber Folding knife with clip on back, asking $12.00, 1 only


Camo folder, imported, asking $8.50, 1 only


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Quality compass, marked New York? Liquid filled, asking $10.00, 1 only


East German Small pack, 1 only, as new, $15.00



East German Small Pouch, 1 only , as new, asking $8.00

Swiss Head cover, asking $12.50


Hat, asking $5.00


Hat $5.00


Tactitcal Black Led light, 1 single AA battery focus beam, flashing mode, new in box with batery $15.00 each have 5


Tactical Silver Led light, 1 single AA battery fixed focus and flashing mode, asking $12,oo each have 5


Marine band radio, fully functioning condition, asking $25.00


Fuel Bottle, used great condition, asking $8.00


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Camping bottle great condition, asking $5.oo


7x35 Wide Angle Bynoclears, asking $15.00


7x35 Janson Bynoclears, with case, Asking $12.00

Foebus Holster for 1911a1, as new, asking $15.00


Rem 870 Plastic forend, as new, asking $25.00


BRitish Number 1 mark 4 Trigger GUARD AND TRIGGER, used good condition, asking $15.00


Mauser top wooden hanguard assembly, asking $12.00, 1 only


G3/Cetme parts, Mainspring, Stock pin, asking $8.00 both shipped


Remington Action pins, 1 set only, asking $10.00


1911a1 Recoil springs, have 2 asking $4.00 each


Strike anywhere matches 300 count box, limited # on hand, $3.00


----------

